# 10mm better in 1911 or glock?



## celion (Jul 15, 2011)

im looking for a conceal and carry pistol. i know i want a 10mm but i cant decide between a 1911 chambered in 1omm or a g20. on one hand ive loved 1911's since i was about 9 years old. (i learned to shoot with an original ww2 m1911 and still have it) but after shooting my buddys 9mm glock im really considering a g20. so im looking for opinions like which would be more accurate? are glocks hard to dissasemble and clean?


----------



## celion (Jul 15, 2011)

also what is the best out of the box 10mm 1911?


----------



## jfrey (Jul 10, 2011)

Since both guns you are considering are full sized, I would lean toward the 1911. The G20 is wider, even though it is lighter. 1911's have always been fairly easy to conceal no matter the barrel length. The big grip on the Glock is going to be harder to conceal.

Just curious why you want a 10mm? There are more options in the .45 ACP or .357 Sig for carry guns. The Colt Delta Elite is about the best 10mm I've seen so far. I'm not a Colt fan but that is a good gun.


----------



## celion (Jul 15, 2011)

i like the 10mm because from what i understand the 10mm slug is almost the same size as the .45 acp's but it has alot more muzzle velocity,


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

celion said:


> i like the 10mm because from what i understand the 10mm slug is almost the same size as the .45 acp's but it has alot more muzzle velocity,


Actually its more of a tall .40 S&W


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

spanish073187 said:


> Actually its more of a tall .40 S&W


actually the .40s&w is a 10mm short


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The only "problem" with 10mm 1911s is the cost, you're looking at almost twice the cost of a Glock for a 10mm 1911.

"Best" is up to opinion. There aren't many makers of 10mm 1911s these days. Colt is offering the Delta Elite again and that would probably be on the list. *Dan Wesson* had a number of 10mm 1911s but I believe they have been discontinued. If I could find a Dan Wesson in 10mm I'd go that route, if not probably the Delta Elite. Without going down the whole list of 20+ makers of 1911s the others that will offer a 10mm are Fusion, Nighthawk, and Wilson Combat as well as other custom shops, but general production guns in 10mm are few and fare between.

ETA: There's also the Kimber Eclipse II in 10mm.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would go with the 1911 since as has been previously mentioned, they are thinner than a glock 20. Also, the fact that you have been shooting 1911s since you were 9 years old is always a good thing for a carry gun. While glocks are about as simple to operate as possible, its an advantage to have a carry gun that feels exactly like what youve been shooting your whole life.


----------



## Backwoods Maintenance (Aug 6, 2021)

celion said:


> im looking for a conceal and carry pistol. i know i want a 10mm but i cant decide between a 1911 chambered in 1omm or a g20. on one hand ive loved 1911's since i was about 9 years old. (i learned to shoot with an original ww2 m1911 and still have it) but after shooting my buddys 9mm glock im really considering a g20. so im looking for opinions like which would be more accurate? are glocks hard to dissasemble and clean?


 I’m not gonna tell you what’s gonna work best for you, but have you considered not choosing a full size 10mm handgun for your concealed EDC? Don’t get me wrong, I love the 10mm. It has its applications though. There’s a lot of power behind that round and you may want to consider if you worry about wall penetration in the home or unlucky bystanders. You’re giving up concealability by going straight for a full size and unless you have terrific recoil management it very well may slow your effectiveness to stay on target. Not to mention cost.Theres an honest reason why the 9mm is so popular. But that’s just my two cents. If you decide to checkout the Glock 29 for better concealment I’d get a mag extension so you can gorilla grip that 10mm


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Backwoods Maintenance said:


> I’m not gonna tell you what’s gonna work best for you, but have you considered not choosing a full size 10mm handgun for your concealed EDC? Don’t get me wrong, I love the 10mm. It has its applications though. There’s a lot of power behind that round and you may want to consider if you worry about wall penetration in the home or unlucky bystanders. You’re giving up concealability by going straight for a full size and unless you have terrific recoil management it very well may slow your effectiveness to stay on target. Not to mention cost.Theres an honest reason why the 9mm is so popular. But that’s just my two cents. If you decide to checkout the Glock 29 for better concealment I’d get a mag extension so you can gorilla grip that 10mm


Wow.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> Wow.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LostinTexas said:


> View attachment 19999


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Get the Glock 20 if you must have a full size or get a 29 for more compact carry. In the 29, you can use 20 magazines with a XGrip spacer for a full size grip. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jester560 said:


> Get the Glock 20 if you must have a full size or get a 29 for more compact carry. In the 29, you can use 20 magazines with a XGrip spacer for a full size grip. Best of both worlds.


Did you read post # 8 dated 7/15/11 ?


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Get Glock it's much better


----------



## 1911 ADDICT (Oct 6, 2021)

I think about ammo when I buy a gun nowadays. I am a 1911 addict, and I like the Delta Elite. Even when ammo was not a factor, I could not find a reason to to want one. After reading an article somewhere about defense gun choice, I got somewhat of a different view on things. A judge or governot, et all, can put more lead down range in a hurry than even a double stack. One 410 round with buckshot times 5 or 6 shots can put 30 or more shots down range in a hurry. Since I have my accumulated experience all bundled up in my belly, I find it hard to keep my pants up much less any full sized gun. My carry in warm weather is a Micro 9. Winter and coats changes the whole scenario. I now alternate between a 1911 45ACP and my Governor when wearing a coat. Just something that caught my eye on line.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

I've had 10mm's in several platforms. A Glock, a Smith and Wesson, a Springfield Armory and a Colt 1911. I no longer own the Glock due to the way it felt in my hand or shot. I love the way the others shoot and the 1911 90% of the time. Plus they are sooooo darn ugly. I know folks that love them and that's great. Like so many things in your life you need to shoot them both and make your own decision. Either will serve the purpose for which they were designed.


----------

